# Almost a mixed tank



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

if I wanted to keep my Victorian (SP 44's) with a fish from another lake which lake would I choose...I am considering a new set up and I need those ideas... I have a Victorian 44 though and I think it is beautiful...how do I build around that?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi try to find a very distinct species because sp44 can hybridize with any of the others species.
I think yu might try with Astatoreochromis alluaudi
xris


----------

